# Nass RAW - 8/4/10



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore, rueler, their buddy John, and rueler's buddy bill for a ride at Nass tonight after work.  We had a nice loop, but it was fairly warm and humid.  I had another slightly off night.  My legs felt better than last night, but I just didn't seem to have any speed.  I was riding cleanly for the most part, just couldn't seem to keep pedaling at any kind of decent pace.  I did feel decent on a few of the hills though.  Still a fun ride and good company regardless.

We hit up Jug>original Jug (apparently the chicken wire bridge trail is the original jug trail), Scoville twisties>logging re-route>Truck trail>Ledges>Waterfall by-pass>Waterfall DH>Heart thumper>Blue trail>Baba's bridge>High road>2 bears>Stony hill rd>Cemetery twisties>end

At 9.5 miles, today's ride puts me at just 1 mile shy of my season total last year.  Pretty stoked about that!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 5, 2010)

Grats on the mileage guy! And just think, August just started.   Glad to hear you had a nice ride.


----------

